# sacks



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I would like to make figures for some hand made cars I have but don't have time to perfect the skills to sculpt that sort of thing for now. Do need some sacks for cargo on some cars and figured they can't be too difficult. Just want to ask some of you experienced guys on how one would go about making some full grain/feed/fertilizer type sacks? First ones will be laying on their sides in piles.

Also was watching a show on a company that does custom aquariums and a product called "Polygem" was mentioned. It is a 2 part epoxy one can sculpt likie clay but it supposedly is very hard when set up. Is used in zoological displays. I may get some of that to do the sacks.

Doug


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Sacks of cloth material are commercially available from the vendors such as G-scale Larry.

At one time a vendor came out with "stacks of sacks" to be used as gilsonite loads when LGB came out with the Uintah stuff. These were last available though Rail Plaques and I paid $15/each for three.

If you wanted to duplicate something like this, to my eye, the natural choice would be to put some sort of coating (epoxy, acrylic, or ???) on frozen or partially frozen... _*RAVIOLI *_or use it to make molds for castings.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen empty tooth paste tubes using just the bottom cut off. The open end is folded over like a regular sack and painted with enamel paints. They are very durable. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

I sewed my own custom sacks from fairly open weave cotton fabric (if your wife will do it for you, it'll go a lot quicker and the machine won't snarl). I made the label artwork with Publisher and printed it directly onto blank iron-on T-shirt transfer material, which I got from the local crafts store. It "irons on" to the sacks while they're still flat.
This goes fairly quickly, once you get into the swing of it. I made dozens in one afternoon.


To get the "bulky" look, I dropped about 15 BB shot into each sack, then hand-stitched it shut.






















Good luck, and post pictures of whatever you come up with.

Steve Seitel


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow Steve nice sacks. 
Tooth paste tubs is a neat idea. 
I wonder if you could do something with tea bags? The come in different shapes an sizes and I wonder if you laid them out then gave them a bath in a glue mixture if they would harden up then you could paint? Just an idea. 
I'm curious to see what you come up with.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Try 'Darice'. They have 1/24th-ish sacks of flour and whatnot as part of their miniatures line for a couple bucks. Might be on the shelves at your local crafts/hobby shop.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve those look great. Next time SWMBO is on her sewing machine I'll have the art work ready. Need to find some artwork for feed stuffs, Purina etc. Maybe Cement bags too.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Hobby Lobby in the doll house parts. I bought some their a long time ago.
They still have them,
http://shop.hobbylobby.com/assets/i...661363.jpg

Don


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't want cloth, want to sculpt something. May leave the cars put in the rain and sure like the convenience of just hosing the cars off if they get too dirty. Just thought some of the experienced sculptors could tell me how to sculpt some sacks. 

Doug


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

use magic sculpt 
Dennis


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Was hoping some sculpting experts would tell me how to form them from the material.

Doug


----------

